# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  visa đi brazil

## tourtravelcanal

Thủ tục làm _visa đi_ thăm thân *brazil*:
Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết làm *visa đi brazil*:
-      Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày
-      Giấy mời phía Braxin có xác nhận của sứ quán ghi rõ thông tin người mời.
-      02 ảnh
-      Thông tin cá nhân
.-      Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc/ Giấy khai sinh chứng minh quan hệ.
-      Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục.-      Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD.
-      THời gian làm 03 tuần.*
Thủ tục làm visa đi du lịch brazil:**
Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết khi làm visa di brazil:*
-      Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày.
-       Đặt phòng khạch sạn
-       Lịch trình tour.
-       Vé máy bay.
-       Giấy mời phía của công ty du lịch phía Braxin
.-       02 ảnh nền trắng khổ 4*6 cm.
-      Thông tin cá nhân
.-       Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục gần nhất
.-       Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD.
-      THời gian làm 03 tuần.*

Thủ tục làm visa đi công tác brazil:*


*Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết làm visa đi brazil:
*-      Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày.
-       Đặt phòng khạch sạn
-       Lịch trình làm việc tại Braxin.
-      Vé máy bay
.-       Giấy mời phía của công ty tại Braxin.
-       02 ảnh nền trắng khổ 4*6 cm.
-       Quyết định cử đi công tác.
-       Hợp đồng lao động bản copy.
-       Thông tin cá nhân.
-       Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục gần nhất.
-       Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD.
-      THời gian làm 03 tuần.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO).
Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội.
Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichthegioi247.com/ GREENCANAL TRAVEL Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand tours - Home.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)

----------


## thanhvannt90

sao lém loại vậy. không có dịch vụ làm một loại ak

----------


## thuvannt91

Thủ tục làm *visa đi brazil* có vẻ phức tạp nhỉ?

----------


## thuyvannt90

Làm mới, gia hạn visa, hộ chiếu:
- _visa trung quoc_
- Visa Hồng Kong
- Visa Ma cao
- _Visa đi myanmar_
- _visa đi ấn độ_
- _visa đi brazil
_

----------


## tourtravelcanal

Dịch vụ visa hộ chiếu nhanh, khẩn  - Liên hệ Mr Quyết - 0904386229
Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ làm mới, gia hạn visa như :
- _visa đi cuba_
- _visa trung quoc_
- _visa đi ấn độ_
- _visa đi myanmar_
- _visa đi brazil_
.........................
Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp các dịch vụ booking khách san, dịch vu thuê xe dành cho khách hàng. Đồng thời quý khách có nhu cầu đi du lịch có thể liên hê với chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí.

----------


## thuyvannt90

Làm visa trung quốc nhanh, khẩn, giá rẻ :
- 3 thang 1 lần : 70 USD
- 3tháng 2 lần : 99 USD
- 6 tháng nhiều lần : 160 USD
- 1 năm nhiều lần : 260 USD.
Liên hệ : 0979381024 - Mr Quyết 0904 386 229

----------

